# Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?



## MasterFreak (17. Februar 2011)

*Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Hier ist der Thread wo ihr euren Lieblings Musik Style reinschreiben könnt!!!^^ 
(Ich bin Hardstyle Fan)!!! Ich höre auch andere Stylez aber HS hauptsächlich ^^
Diese Thread kann auch auf dauer genutzt werden um immer eure neusten Musik Styles reinzuschreiben!!!^^


----------



## TMO (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Erster!
HOUSE


----------



## SchnickNick (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

house, electro, punk, postcore  eigentlich so ziemlich fast alles


----------



## >ExX< (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Nu-Metal, Punk Rock und Hardcore Punk^^


----------



## >ExX< (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Vielleicht könnte man auch ne Statistik aufstellen mit Wahlmöglichkeit um zu sehen von welcher Musik Sorte es am meisten User im PCGHX gibt 


Sorry für Doppelpost, hatte eig vor zu editieren


----------



## .Mac (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Wusste gar nicht dass sowas ein Blog ist, wieder was dazu gelernt! [/ironie]

@T Alles, von Metalcore / Deathcore zu Hiphop zu Indie...


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Metal, Rock und Punk


----------



## True Monkey (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Punk,Punk Rock und Break Beats


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Von allem ein bischen....


----------



## FX_GTX (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Metal


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Psychedelic Trance


----------



## Player007 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Trance, Progressive House, Hardstyle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Eigendlich fast alles, ausser Punk, Trash und Volksmusik. Im Moment eher Rock, Electro und alles aus den 80igern


----------



## HolySh!t (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Dubstep gibt nix geileres, meiner Meinung nach.

Sons noch House, Electro, Mnml usw...  und Schlager (aber nur auf Party und betrunken )

Wobei an sich nix gegen nen V8 aus nem Muscle Car ankommt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

So betrunken könnt ich nicht sein um mir Schlager ins Ohr zu drücken.
V8? Langweilig ( OK ist zwar schon fein ), lieber Bentley Blower oder Mercedes SSK. Feel the Noise


----------



## iRaptor (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Dubstep.


----------



## 2funky4you (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

von allem etwas nur kein rumgeschreie


----------



## Lotz24 (17. Februar 2011)

Reggae, Metal, Blasmusik

Geschrieben auf meinem Vodafone 845 mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## HolySh!t (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> V8? Langweilig ( OK ist zwar schon fein ), lieber Bentley Blower oder Mercedes SSK. Feel the Noise


Für mich muss es einfach nen richtiger Ami V8 sein 
Wobei sowas wie der Blower auch nen geiles Stück Technik sind.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Ich höre eigentlich alles solange es mir gefällt.

Aber in letzter Zeit hat es mir irgendwie 50ger Jahre Mucke angetan durch Fallout und Bioshock.


----------



## Shi (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

(Thrash)-Metal, (60er-/70er-)Rock, Punk, Minimal, House, Elektropunk, Indie, Trip Hop, klassische Musik, Jazz


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

ich fall mal auf
death metal black metal, alternative und gerne mal was schräges wie akira yamaoka.
Wer ist das ???


----------



## i.neT' (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

House/Electro/Minimal/Techno/Hands Up <3


----------



## _chris_ (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Hands Up, Dance, Hardstyle, Jumpstile, Techno -> alles was auf Technobase.fm und Hardbase.fm läuft.


----------



## SchnickNick (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

dubstep  einfach nur


----------



## Sesfontain (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

dubstep, drum&bass, house, fidget, minmal, electro.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Sehr weit gefächert. 
Außer Schlager eigentlich alles. Hab natürlich meine Vorlieben^^


----------



## Ahab (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Alles bis auf Schlager und Volksmusik. Vorwiegend aber elektronische Musik (außer Schranz) und Hip Hop.


----------



## Lyran (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Electro, House manchmal auch Dance und etwas Trance


----------



## byte1981 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Trance, House und Metal


----------



## Infin1ty (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Metal, Techno / House / Electro / Hands Up / Trance / Hardstyle / (Happy) Hardcore,
Hip Hop, Punk 

Bunte Mischung


----------



## PEG96 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

NuMetal, klassik, pop usw.


----------



## das_wesen (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Ich würde mich nicht auf einen Stil festlegen, ich höre ein Lied und wenn es gefällt kommt es auf den Player. So ist nun von Black Metal über Hip Hop und Electro alles dabei.


----------



## Mr JK (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

also am liebsten Punk-Rock und Ska


----------



## Rinkadink (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Psytrance, Deep House, Tech House, Goa, Minimal, Progressive Trance, Jazz und auch ein bisschen deutschen Hip Hop


----------



## Westfale_09 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Ganz einfach. Was sich gut anhört. Reicht bei mir von Scooter, Technoboy, Headhunterz, DBlock & Stefan über Rammstein, Sunrise Avenue, Papa Roach.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Ich sage mal soo .. Elektronische Tanzmusik ! Minimal ! usw !


----------



## computertod (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dazu kommt noch Kategorie C, bei Last.FM 'Hooligan' genannt


----------



## Katamaranoid (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Alles was gut klingt  

Ich mach gleich mal ein bisschen werbung für meine Band ^^: To Stevens | Kostenlose Musik, Tourdaten, Fotos, Videos


----------



## Bu11et (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Glaube ich bin hier die Ausnahme ^^. Höre fast nur bl@ck music. meistens R&B.Ansonsten, was mir gefällt.


----------



## KaitoKid (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

HipHop, Reggae, Funk....
alles gut zusammen vermengen und noch eine Prise Electro dazugeben->Vóila
Von *A*bsolute Beginner bis *Z*iggy Marley


----------



## CSOger (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Tool,Porcupine Tree,Karnivool,Jakob,shels...alles in dieser Richtung.


----------



## Dari (26. Februar 2011)

Hauptsächlich HipHop, aber mehr die alten Sachen als diese neumodische K...


----------



## redBull87 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Trance, Goa, Hip-Hop, Reggae


----------



## defPlaya (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*



Jefim schrieb:


> Glaube ich bin hier die Ausnahme ^^. Höre fast nur bl@ck music. meistens R&B.Ansonsten, was mir gefällt.


 
HEHE ne ich auch. RNB, SOUL und Reggae


----------



## Sync (1. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

von House bis RNB, Soul, Pop über Klassik zu Techno/Hands Up weiter zu Black aber kein Metal und nur weniger Rock.. xD


----------



## Rinkadink (9. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*



Sync schrieb:


> von House bis RNB, Soul, Pop über Klassik zu Techno/Hands Up weiter zu Black aber kein Metal und nur weniger Rock.. xD



was ist denn Techno/Hands Up? das ist, als würdens du schreiben Klassik/Death Metal. Oder wie definierst du Techno?


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (9. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Ich hör alles quer durch außer Techno und Hardstyle. Bei mir findet sich alles von Rap / Hip Hop bis zu Goa, DNB, Ska, Reggae und über zu Rock...!!

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Rabi (9. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Ein paar Sachen kommen da schon zusammen. Techno, House, Elektro, Trance, Dubstep, Hardstyle, Rap, Reggae und noch ganz selten mal ein paar Sachen von früher wie Rammstein, Rise Against oder Subway to Sally.


----------



## Chrismettal (9. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Deathmetal 

Cannibal Corpse, Devildriver, Six Feet under  ich gehöre zu einer minderheitengruppe , die wenigsten hier hören sowas


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. März 2011)

Massig...das geht von Metal nahezu aller Arten (nich Glam,Speed, oldschool) bis zu Rap (Kollegah, K.I.Z. wtf!)
Auch Elektronisches wie Industrial, EBM, Dark Wave...

Aber auch eher Unbekanntes Zeug wie Ambient, Matrial-Industrial, Avantgarde.
-Gabe-Unruh, Art Abscons, Stryderwulf etc.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Ich höre eigentlich alles was mir grad gefällt von Alligatoah zu Avenged Sevenfold zu allem möglichen Hardcore/Techno über 3 Doors Down,Breaking Benjamin,Eminem,Disturbed,Cascada....etc.


----------



## Ghostknight (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Ich kann eig. auch fast alles hören also in Discos etc. sagen wir es macht mir nix aus . außer evtl. death metal UND volksmusik xDD^^ habe ich höre eig. "nur" Techno, Thrash Metal, Post Hardcore , Hardcore,  Hardstyle und Reggea

Ach und ab morgn gibts bei Itunes n neues Rise Against album ! bin mal gespannt das erste lied klingt nicht schlecht


----------



## JawMekEf (10. März 2011)

House,Electro,Hands Up,Speedcore,Hardcore,Gabba,Hardstyle,
Rock,



(Rammstein,Cannibal Corpse,Arschgef**** Gummizofen )


----------



## Chrismettal (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Hast du cannibal corpse gerade beleidigt ?


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Alles außer Techno (in allen Subgenres), House, Volksmusik und Schlager. Ich bin "relativ" flexibel.


----------



## JawMekEf (10. März 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du cannibal corpse gerade beleidigt ?



Nein 
Bloß ich höre alles durch und "I Cum Blood" ROCKT EINFACH!!!!
Und die Arschge****** Gummizofen sind eine eigene Band


----------



## Chrismettal (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

achsoo  das ergibt sinn  ich finf ja "the Time to Kill is now" oder "hammer smashed face" toll


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Hardstyle, Hardcore, Schranz, Speedcore, DnB, HorrorKore, PsychoKore, American HorrorCore, Death Rap, Metal, Grunge, Wolle Petrie (finde das sollte ein eigener musikstyle sein xD)


----------



## Robin_94 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Alter G-Funk von Dre, Eazy-E und Too Short geht ab


----------



## ЯoCaT (16. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Techno is am besten aber ska punk bzw punk/rock is manchmal ganz nett charts find ich nich so eig alles was dort leuft kannste in die tonne hauen


----------



## ChaoZ (16. März 2011)

Dubstep, Drumstep, Drum 'n Bass, Nu-Metal und sonst von jedem Genre etwas. Außer Death-Metal, da gefällt mir nix. Lieblingsbands sind Linkin Park und Pendulum.


----------



## Raigen (18. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Hauptsächlich Drum 'N Bass, Dubstep und verschiedene Mix-Genres wie Darkstep oder Drumstep. Ausserdem höre ich auch mal gerne Sachen in Richtung Hardcore, Post-Hardcore oder Metalcore.


----------



## Deadless (18. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Metal, Metalcore, Alternative und wie das ganze Zeug noch so heißt ^^ also schon harte Sachen, aber nicht die ganze Zeit dieses Geschreie, sondern ich versteh das meiste schon von dem Text^^
Dann xD das genaue Gegenteil J- Pop / Rock (J = Japanisch) undso xD passt zwar überhaupt nicht zusammen, aber wenn man Animes liebt, kommt das irgendwie
automatisch.


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (18. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*



Deadless schrieb:


> Metal, Metalcore, Alternative und wie das ganze Zeug noch so heißt ^^ also schon harte Sachen, aber nicht die ganze Zeit dieses Geschreie, sondern ich versteh das meiste schon von dem Text^^
> Dann xD das genaue Gegenteil J- Pop / Rock (J = Japanisch) undso xD passt zwar überhaupt nicht zusammen, aber wenn man Animes liebt, kommt das irgendwie
> automatisch.


 
Ist bei mir das gleiche...


----------



## savage-fg (18. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Industrial, EBM, Dark Wave und Rock.


----------



## Hagrid (18. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Rock/Indie/Pop/Alternative/Punk, Vocal Pop (Wise Guys,... ), ...


----------



## Jeremy (18. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Ich bin für fast alle Stilarten offen. Ausnahmen sind fast nur Volksmusik und Hardrock. Meine Alltime-Lieblingsband ist aber Pink Floyd, besonders in den frühen Siebzigern. Pink Floyd Live at Pompeji zählt für mich zu den größten musikalischen Werken aller Zeiten.


----------



## Leandros (18. März 2011)

Metal > All!


----------



## hydro (19. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Eigentlich die komplette Elektro-/Technoschiene hoch und runter - bis auf Trance/Dance.


----------



## skdiggy (19. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Old School Hip-Hop , das neue Zeug ist einfach nur gräßlich


----------



## vidman (19. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Dubstep, Drum & Bass, Hardstyle, Jumpstyle, Handsup und ein ganz wenig Mainstream.


----------



## TerrorTomato (23. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

So fast alles Metal..... (Hören meine Nachbarn auch... ob sie wollen oder nicht) . Manachmal noch ein bissl Techno. dann hörts aber schon auf...


----------



## >ExX< (23. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> (Hören meine Nachbarn auch... ob sie wollen oder nicht)


 

omg xD you made my day


----------



## fr0gg3r (24. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Bei mir ists auch eher Metal, aber auch manchmal Dubstep...insgesamt mag ich die Musikrichtungen, die nicht gerade Mainstream sind sondern eher etwas "anderes" und vorallem "derber" 

Und wenn nach der besten Band der Welt gefragt wird: ONKELZ  Meine absolute Lieblingsband, und dass seit nun schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren


----------



## ponygsi (24. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

schön britischen Dubstep & Drum & Bass


----------



## Micha77 (16. Juli 2011)

Real Hip-Hop.Reeeggeeeaaaaaa.Deutsches Zeug(groenemeyer usw.)


----------



## Jeremy (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Mir gefällt der Stil von diesem Casper ganz gut. Weiß jemand, wo man den einordnet?


----------



## SyN-Flood (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Old School Hip-Hop,  70´s  ,  80´s , 90´s, Electro,Techno,Trance,Eurodance,Freestyle musik weiß warscheinlich keine sau was das ist nur mal als beispiel :Stevie B, Johnny O,Lil Suzy etc. Ansonsten Rock : 70´80´90s,ja das sind so genres die mir auf anhieb eingefallen sind natürlich kommt da noch viel mehr dazu bzw fast alles was sich gut anhört außer halt volksmusik und der ganze kram


----------



## derpinguin (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Oi und Ska, die Bands variieren je nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## kinglsey (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Hip Hop  Old School the best!


----------



## Memphys (1. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Was ich gerne höre:

Thrash-, Heavy-, Black-, Powermetal, Folkrock (Subway to Sally, Schandmaul, Saltatio Mortis, In Extremo... glaube das nennt man so^^), und Musik die so in Richtung Elektronik geht ohne das man nur dieses extrem hässliche Bassgewummer hört. Dann natürlich noch so Klassiker der Rockgeschichte, ACDC, Judas Priest, Motörhead usw.


----------



## MetallSimon (1. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Ich hör eigentlich vieles. Wenn ich im Internet surfe, dann läuft nebenbei meist GOA.
Elektronisches gefällt mir generell ziemlich gut, außer diese Standard Bumm-Bumm Musik.
Als Musikrichtung würde ich mal Electronica und House sagen.


----------



## AeroX (1. August 2011)

Progressive-, Deep-, Tech-, Dutch- und minimal House, Elektro, hip Hop (deutsch,sowie Ami) und hardstyle 

Hauptsächlich aber progressive (deadmau5)  & Dutch House (afrojack,rehab,chuckie)  und Hip Hop (prinz Pi, farid bang, damion davis)   

Schöne Mischung


----------



## Metbier (1. August 2011)

*AW: Welche Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Metal..............und morgen gets zum WACKÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN........


----------



## Torchlight (2. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Bei mir sind die Stile ziemlich breit gefächert:
Metal, Metalcore, Hardcore ... schneller, harter Punkrock, Oi, Streetcore ... aber auch Ska, Reggae und Lustiges von Liedermachern


----------



## KeKs (2. August 2011)

Viel Hardstyle Gabber Core und Trance was anderes kommt bei mir nicht in frage.


----------



## Lee (2. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Jpop, Anime-music 

Ansonsten Alternative, Rock, selten was Metal mäßiges.


----------



## DeadSpace (2. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Hard Rock


----------



## PsychoQeeny (2. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

House, Classic, Oldies


----------



## Ezio (2. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Hardstyle, House, Techno


----------



## natalie (2. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Ausschließlich Rock und Metal. \m/


----------



## HAWX (2. August 2011)

Rock, Alternative, Punk, Metal und einige spezielle Künstler aus anderen Bereichen.


----------



## KaitoKid (2. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

HipHop, Reggae, Funk, Soul, Jazz, Dubstep, Dancehall, Raggametal


----------



## iP Man (2. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Oldschool Hiphop, manchmal Rap oder Freestyle ansonsten Minimal, Electro, House.


----------



## ChaoZ (2. August 2011)

Dubstep, Drumstep, Drum 'n Bass, Alternative, Nu-Metal

Lieblingsinterpreten: Skrillex, Arion, Hollywood Undead, Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit, Skream, Example, Pendulum, Knife Party, Deadmau5. 
Bis auf Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit und evtl. Deadmau5 kennt die eh keiner. ^^


----------



## python7960 (2. August 2011)

Rap, hip-hop, rock,house
Favoriten:
Methode Mann
Lost Boyz
Nikelback
David Gueta


----------



## Resax (2. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Reggae


----------



## AMD64X2-User (2. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Metal, Symphonic Metal, Gothic metal!


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Metal, Klassik, Humpa, Irish Folk und sonst ein paar Sachen.


----------



## Robonator (3. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Hardstyle, Hardcore, Dubstep, Trance, House, Speecore und französischer Rap


----------



## orca113 (3. August 2011)

Gitarre, Rock, auch etwas sanfteres Metal...


----------



## debalz (3. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

MinimalPsychedelicDubTech


----------



## speedi3 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

keinerlei richtung... immer das was gerade gefällt


----------



## spionkaese (7. August 2011)

Ist bei mir auch recht breit gefächert.
Da wären Metal, Rock, Minimal, was-auch-immer-the-shins-ist (hör mal ein dank an Madz  ). Dann noch klassisches, David Garrett (klassisch und Pop/Rock).
Besonders gerne Nickelback und Metallica, allerdings auch z.B. den Titelsong zu Casino Royale. Und im Moment hör ich zwischendurch auch den Soundtrack zu Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. August 2011)

Das ist bei mir ziemlich breit gefächert.
Das geht von Metal (Black-, Death-), Rap (Yassir, Seyfu, Swiss), EBM/Electro/Industrial (Feindflug, Nachtmahr etc) bis zu Ambient (Gabe-Unruh,Seuchensturm,Art Abscons, Waffenruhe u.ä.), Neofolk und Klassik (Wagner, Beethoven).

Aber auch ziemlich viel Fim/Spiele-Soundtracks und Pianomusik und Rock ala Rammstein.


----------



## jojogangsta90 (8. August 2011)

Mehr so R&B kp ob das richtig ist. Aber Interpreten sind z.b.

Akon, Jay Sean, Iyaz, Taio Cruz, Usher, Sean Paul, Enrique Iglesias, Chris Brown, Kanye West, auch Lil Wayne manchmal, T-Pain, Aloe Blacc, Bruno Mars, Jason Derulo, Xavier Naidoo.


----------



## Rinkadink (9. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*



debalz schrieb:


> MinimalPsychedelicDubTech


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Hands Up, Techno, Trance, House, Drum & Base, Dubstep, Hardstyle, Happy Hardcore usw. 
Eig höre ihc das was mir gefällt! Auch Rock wenn mir ein lied gefällt


----------



## Cook2211 (10. August 2011)

Eigentlich höre ich so ziemlich alles (Black, House, Rock, Pop), speziell aber elektronische Musik wie
DEPECHE MODE, Nitzer Ebb, De/Vision, Goldfrapp...
Dazu auch gerne Placebo, Linkin Park, U2


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eigentlich höre ich so ziemlich alles (Black, House, Rock, Pop), speziell aber elektronische Musik wie
> DEPECHE MODE, Nitzer Ebb, De/Vision, Goldfrapp...
> Dazu auch gerne Placebo, Linkin Park, U2


 

Ja meine Meinung  Ich höre auch mal Hiphop, solange mir ein Lied gefällt!!!
Aber am meisten eben die oben genannten 


LG streetjumper16


----------



## ngo (10. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*



jojogangsta90 schrieb:


> Mehr so R&B kp ob das richtig ist. Aber Interpreten sind z.b.
> 
> Akon, Jay Sean, Iyaz, Taio Cruz, Usher, Sean Paul, Enrique Iglesias, Chris Brown, Kanye West, auch Lil Wayne manchmal, T-Pain, Aloe Blacc, Bruno Mars, Jason Derulo, Xavier Naidoo.


 
Naja, das ist imho zum Großteil einfach nur Mainstream-Pop. Die produzieren das, was die Leute halt hören wollen. Mal ists purer Hip-Hop, dann kommen House und Electro-Elemente mit rein. Nicht wirklich möglich sie irgendwo deutlich einordnen zu können. Usher hat früher guten R&B produziert, aber die Zeiten sind auch vorbei. Taio Cruz, Chris Brown und Bruno Mars sind zwar sehr gute Sänger, aber gibt imho nur wenig von ihnen, das man R&B nennen könnte. 

Willst du richtigen R&B hören, dann musst du dich auf die 90er Jahre konzentrieren und als erstes mit Donell Jones anfangen (das 99er Album ist das beste von ihm). Dann allmählich in Richtung Lucy Pearl, 112, Tyrese und Usher gehen.


----------



## CroCop86 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Metal, Rock, Classic Rock


----------



## iNsTaBiL (10. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

electro und nichts anderes (zur zeit)


----------



## Uziflator (15. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Rockabilly
Psychobilly
Horrorpunk
Punkabilly
J-Pop
J-Rock
Cowpunk (The Waltons z.B.)


----------



## TBF_Avenger (15. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Verschiedenstes von Rockmusik, Zeitspanne 1968-heute, zum Beispiel:
Led Zeppelin
Deep Purple
U2
The Who
Beatsteaks
Jimi Hendrix
Page & Plant
Black Country Communion


----------



## Blutengel (15. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Gothic, EBM, Gothrock, Deutsche Todeskunst (werden wohl nur schwarze Seelen hier kennen) und auch Mittelalter

Gruppen gehen von Das Ich, Umbra et Imago, Relatives Menschsein (schade das es sie nimmer gibt) über Blutengel bis hin zu Unheilig etc. Sind eigendlich jede Menge Künstler.


----------



## Micha77 (16. August 2011)

Jeremy schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gefällt der Stil von diesem Casper ganz gut. Weiß jemand, wo man den einordnet?



Hip-Hop


----------



## EgoShoot0r (16. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Meistens Old-School Hip-Hop/RnB. Aber wenns grad passt dann auch mal Raggea oder manchmal sogar Rock. Nur Pop geht garnich : /


----------



## Lan_Party (16. August 2011)

Old-School, Rock, Metal, Rap, Dupstep, etc.
Eig. alles es muss mir nur gefallen.


----------



## Rinkadink (17. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

festlegen kann man sich ja kaum. ich bin sehr tolerant, solange es sich um echte musik handelt. unechte und verdammt schlechte musik ist für mich dieses ganze heuchlerische volks- und schlagermusik genre und diese poptechno kacke ala future trance, dream dance, dj networx, tunnel, hands up, vocal tränz, hardstyle jumpstyle lumpstyle mumpstyle behinderten-billig-karstdt-dorfdisco-techno und dieser bescheuerte david guetta hype. der größte teil meines herzens schlägt für elektronische musik von tech house über minimal bis progressive und psytrance, von elektronic jazz zu downbeat über dub bis drum&bass von detroit techno bis deep house. 

no se?

Ishkur's Guide to Electronic Music | New Home on Techno.org


----------



## MasterFreak (17. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

 du sagst dein Herz schlägt für elektronische musik und alle Styles die du vorher aufgelistet, die du nicht magst waren elektronische


----------



## Lan_Party (17. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Sugarhill Gang!  Scrubs bringts! Richtig funny der Song. Man wiso wurde ich nicht in den 70ern geboren.  Die seite ist ja mal mega geil.


----------



## Canno (17. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Hardstyle und HandsUp


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (17. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

ich mag:
Power Metal (Masterplan, Gamma Ray, Helloween, Iced Earth, Dream Evil, HammerFall, Brainstorm usw.)
*Melodic* Death Metal (Children of Bodom, In Flames, DevilDriver)
Thrash Metal (Metallica, Shadows Fall, Machine Head)

ich mag *moderneres* Zeug (P.O.D. , Dope, Disturbed, Clawfinger, Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit)
und auch diverse Classics (Ozzy, Maiden, Priest)



was ich NICHT leiden kann ist
Black Metal ...meistens unmelodisch und nur noch unverständliches gegurgel, ist für mich oft einfach keine *Musik* mehr, von Pandabären Kampfbemalung halt ich auch nix ;P
Alternative (Rush, Saga, Yes ... hört mein vadder, kann ich nix mit anfangen)
KISS ... 3 gute Lieder, der Rest ist unbrauchbar.
Motörhead ... langweilig, immer das selbe
Rammstein ... bäh



-> Z3R0B4NGs Musiksammlung



Das sollte nen groben Eindruck geben.


----------



## negert (17. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Linkinpark, Casper, Greenday, Prinz Pi, DJ Antoine


----------



## Rinkadink (18. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

@masterfreak: nun ja. aber sag mal nem eingefleischten metal-fan, dass es keinen unterschied zwischen der musik von metallica und tokio hotel gibt. ist ja beides rockmusik.


----------



## juergen28 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

XIT - At Peace

XIT ~ At Peace ~ Plight of the Redman - YouTube


----------



## JoergK (21. August 2011)

- Jazz
- Pop... Aber nicht diesen ganzen Synthkram


----------



## MasterFreak (23. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*



Rinkadink schrieb:


> @masterfreak: nun ja. aber sag mal nem eingefleischten metal-fan, dass es keinen unterschied zwischen der musik von metallica und tokio hotel gibt. ist ja beides rockmusik.


 Wieso Metallica is Metal und Tokio Hotel is Pop Rock mist ^^ Heaven Shall Burn 4 Ever


----------



## Rinkadink (29. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> Wieso Metallica is Metal und Tokio Hotel is Pop Rock mist ^^ Heaven Shall Burn 4 Ever


 
genau das ist der punkt. für leute die keine ahnung haben ist beides rockmusik. dasselbe gilt für die elektronsiche musik. jemand ohne ahnung würde alles in einen topf schmeissen. stempel drauf: das ist techno! egal ob hardstyle, goa, hardcore, elektro, minimal, rewe, karstadt, electroclash, jumpstyle, trance oder sonstwas. das es unterschiede wie tag und nacht gibt, besonders was die qualität angeht, checken viele nicht. dass ganze galaxien zwischen irgendwelchen 3 minuten-future trance popcovern mit billigen jumpstyle-beats und den damaligen progressive trance sets eines james holden liegen, ahnt ein ungeschultes ohr numal nicht oder will es einfach nicht, weil zu intolerant echter musik gegenüber.


----------



## Regardless (29. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Ich bin eigentlich kein großer Freund von elektronischer Musik, aber irgendwie steh ich in diesen Tagen derbst auf Dubstep. Ansonsten ist es eher NuMetal ala Drowning Pool ,Slipknot, KoRn oder den Deftones. Aber auch Knüppelei ala SLAYER,Sick of  it all oder madball finde ich gut! Was hingegen garnicht geht ist dieser ganze Tchno-quatsch, aber leben und leben lassen,gelle.


----------



## pibels94 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

metal, nu metal, metalcore, melodic deathmetal - alles ausser emocore 

dazu kommen drum'n'bass, hardstyle und auch teilweise jazz 

EDIT: ganz wichtig: deutschrock (onkelz, frei.wild)


----------



## LiquidCenTi (3. September 2011)

Dupstep, Hardstyle, Drum&Bass, Techno, House, Rap


----------



## Patze (4. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Rock, Pop, Blues, Jazz, Klassik und ein paar Songs anderer Musikstile (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).


----------



## SuRReal (4. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Seit ich 2008 bei Rock am Ring war nur noch alles war da gespielt wird 
Ansonsten Blues, Jazz und Boogy Woogy


----------



## Patze (4. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*



SuRReal schrieb:


> [...]Boogy Woogy


 
Da passt das wie die Faust aufs Auge: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqeQRuIZYOA 


_"Never to late to boogie Bill."_


----------



## SuRReal (4. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Bin Pianist, von daher finde ich Boogy für Klavier irgendwie geiler 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J9b3ZZywQvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das aktuelle Album von Hugh Laurie (Dr. House) ist auch der absolute Wahnsinn!


----------



## Sod (4. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Alternativ Rock und Pop


----------



## Star_KillA (4. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Hardstyle


----------



## ShowNo (4. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Techno


----------



## Patze (5. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*



Jeremy schrieb:


> Ich bin für fast alle Stilarten offen. Ausnahmen  sind fast nur Volksmusik und Hardrock. Meine Alltime-Lieblingsband ist  aber Pink Floyd, besonders in den frühen Siebzigern. Pink Floyd Live at  Pompeji zählt für mich zu den größten musikalischen Werken aller  Zeiten.



Pink Floyd ist für mich auch die Lieblingsband Nummer eins! Kostprobe gefällig?:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5EDqQtnRrc?hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq_bITDr_90?hd=1


----------



## Rinkadink (5. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Crystal Fighters - Follow (Roksonix Dubstep Remix) - YouTube


----------



## KampfKeks_ (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Hip Hop, RnB, Rap


----------



## LiquidCenTi (4. Oktober 2011)

Dubstep, Drum and Bass, Techno, Rap


----------



## Rinkadink (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Tech House, Minimal, Progressive Trance, Electronic Jazz, Psytrance, Trip Hop, Drum&Bass und vieles was sich so anhört aber anders heisst. Alleine wenn man Techno sagt, deckt das mehrere hundert Musikrichtungen ab.


----------



## giga871 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Deutsch Rock/Pop


----------



## Betschi (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Hardstyle und ein bisschen Dubstep


----------



## giga871 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Deutsch Rock/Pop


----------



## MrReal1ty (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Metalcore & Hardcore.

Aber abgesehen davon denke ich nicht in solchen Kategorien - was sich gut anhört, wird gehört


----------



## KillerCroc (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*



Soundtracks

Heavy Metal

Power Metal

Progressive Metal

Aggrotech

Techno

Rock

Gothic

Symphonic Metal


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Ä Mucke Thread
Nun

Death metal 
black metal
Industrial
alternative
Rock
Thrash metal
grunge
new metal
DOOM metal
goth rock oder gothic
Punk
fun punk 
Hardcore metal
melodicm,etal
progressiv metal

in bands 
my dying bride
my darkest hate besonders das debüt
Bolt thrower
debauchery
dethlok
sceptic
deftones
iron maiden
megadeth
acdc
eisregen
Dimmu borgir
cradle of filth
deinomychus
bohrer
the bronx casket &co nur das erste album
channel zero
PX pain
Korn
kreator
slayer
usw

ist einiges, es sammelt sich nach jahren


----------



## cYnd (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Ok, fangen wir mal an:

Trance/Progressive (Above & Beyond)
Dubstep (Excision, bisschen Modestep)
D'n'B (zu viele  )
Minimal ( Marek Hermann)
Jump/Tek (Teka B, Fenix, Demoniak, etc)
Hardstyle (Frontliner, Da Tweekaz, Brennan Heart, Josh & Wesz, Deepack, etc)
Hardcore (Korsakoff, Outblast, Angerfist, Anime, Art of Fighters, etc)
Frenchcore (Dr. Peacock)
Glitch (Kraddy)
Oldies (Duran Duran, Lynyrd Skynyrd,etc)


----------



## Infin1ty (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

- Elektronisches: Electro, House, Minimal, Techno, Trance, Dubstep, Drum and Bass
- Metal: Pagan-, n paar Core Arten, Melodic Death, Folk
- Rock / Punk etc.

Interessante Mischung 

Momentaner Favorit: Zedd


----------



## Sesfontain (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Musikstil gefällt euch ?*

Trommel & bass


----------

